# Tow Bar



## The Farmer (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi folks

I need a tow bar for my xtrail. Does anyone know if there is a tow bar available in the UK which doesn't require a bumper cut? It seems like a bit of a design flaw on a 4x4. I've searched the forum and cant find any UK info. Nothing on google either.

Cheers


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

You might get the best info on one of the two UK caravan forums: Caravan Talk and Touring and Tenting. I think the answer might be that they all need a cut but it's not too obvious.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

dunno wot these are like - but yu cud give them a call...

eBay.co.uk: New Nissan X-Trail Towbar Kit Tow Bar, Ball & Wiring (item 110082362325 end time 28-Jan-07 23:09:06 GMT)


----------



## The Farmer (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply - nil of note on the caravan forum and the towbar suggested by the mad hat man requires a bumper cut. Any other ideas?


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

They all require a bumper cut to my knowledge. I enquired last year the same thing.. If you have it done by the pros you'll find they do a fantastic job, only noticeable if you're really looking.


----------



## The Farmer (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Fatface,

I appreciate your reply. I guess I'll have to go with a bumper cut. Any advice on the best tow bar - Brinks and Witter seem to be the most commonly . I will be using it mainly for towing a livestock trailer. Not sure which type is best eg flanged ball, fixed, detachable.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

The Farmer said:


> Thanks Fatface,
> 
> I appreciate your reply. I guess I'll have to go with a bumper cut. Any advice on the best tow bar - Brinks and Witter seem to be the most commonly . I will be using it mainly for towing a livestock trailer. Not sure which type is best eg flanged ball, fixed, detachable.



I had a tow bar (reciver hitch) installed about 6 months ago and they did a great job. The kit comes with a template that is placed on the inside of the bumper after it is removed. The installer uses the template while cutting. Not only does this allow you to tow a trailer but it makes the rear of the car stronger. The bar slides into, and bolts to the frame rails and the thick cross bar replaces these little rubber bumper pieces behind the bumper. 

As far as brand names go, I don't think it matters. These things can't pull much anyway.

If you can find them in Scotland a company names Reese makes a good product. My friend uses one on a Cummins Diesel powered Dodge Ram and pulls a 8,000lb trailer with it


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

The Farmer said:


> Thanks Fatface,
> 
> I appreciate your reply. I guess I'll have to go with a bumper cut. Any advice on the best tow bar - Brinks and Witter seem to be the most commonly . I will be using it mainly for towing a livestock trailer. Not sure which type is best eg flanged ball, fixed, detachable.



I would go for a ball & pin coupling - detachable ones are garbage - too weak in my opinion, why create a weak spot in something supposed to be tough.











Witter or Brink - They are both top notch!


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

The Farmer said:


> Thanks Fatface,
> 
> I appreciate your reply. I guess I'll have to go with a bumper cut. Any advice on the best tow bar - Brinks and Witter seem to be the most commonly . I will be using it mainly for towing a livestock trailer. Not sure which type is best eg flanged ball, fixed, detachable.



I have a bog standard fixed Brinks towbar, the cut out is virtually impossible to see, the fitting company even gave me a bag of bits back to put back on if the towbar is removed, looks like end cap/bolt covers and a bit of foam that goes in the bumper where the cutout is.

I tow horses with my exy and even up to its 2 tonne limit I have been very impressed, even getting out of fields where discos were getting stuck - though admittedly they tended to be going to gingerly at it!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

All of the towbars I have seen selling in the UK for the exy require a bumper cut, which is indeed strange and not the best way to design a towbar. The one selling by the Nissan dealers in Australia does NOT require any bumper cutting at all. It attaches to the chassis and sits directly under the bumper.


----------



## The Farmer (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful advice. I've booked the Xtrail in on Saturday to get a Witter tow bar fitted (with a bumper cut). I saw your towbar a while Jalal which made me wonder about the UK tow bars. Your car looks fantastic. Thanks again.


----------

